# Too much advice, too many routines,to much contradiction.



## oldschool67 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have noticed for the past decade or so, we as weightlifters are being pummeled with try this routine, try that routine.while I may be shopping at the store I always check the magazines, I see headlines..'new, improved training techniques',more mass in half the time, 'Why you should do cardio'. In retrospect, it  was kind of a blessing growing up in a less complicated weightlifting world, in a sense. We have came a very long way in the supplement department, which can also be confusing as hell. A good bro, MiniForklift has taken on a task of finding/developing the perfect pre-workout, whereas the big names are only interested in their bottom line, I don't care what their pitch is, think about it, do they want to help you get as big and dense as the pro's(no mention of gear, you just need their product) or to line their pocket?.. when I was a budding bodybuilder, 1 of the biggest decisions we had to make was to bulk or not.Mike Mentzer's 'heavy duty' method was fresh on the shelves and we were just about to meet a certain gentleman by the name of Tom Platz.Thank heaven for sites like this that can clarify, un-complicate,reassure,with the bonus of having access to literally hundreds, if not thousands of seasoned weightlifters who can clear up most of the fog in this overwhelming, information laden era where one can easily get lost in the bodybuilding/power-lifting/strongman/supplement stew in a New York minute.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 4, 2013)

Its always interesting to pick up a muscle mag.  The ads have changed (they were mostly for cybergenic, metrx, and the Bulgarian weight lifting system) but except for having more scantily clad women, the content hasn't changed.....blast you biceps, chisel your chest, torture your triceps, etc..  Its still 2% worthwhile and 98% BS.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 4, 2013)

Everyone needs to do their own training style and diet that it's them

Instinctive training=best training

Same with gear usage-if you don't have the pro genetics to take lotta AAS and have little to no sides, then you need to stay with conservative doses

Even if you do have pro genetics for gear, you should still stay conservative unless that size is your goal


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

I used to be one of those guys who had subscriptions to 2 or 3 different magazines and thought I knew what I was doing in the gym. It did help me to get started but I never really learned anything until I came here to SI. I am very thankful to have this place to come to with my questions because I don't know everything and will never stop learning. I have learned a ton about AAS here and trust the information. One of the best things I learned about AAS is that all of the people here at SI will tell you that DIET it the first thing not drugs and I am thankful for that. 
 I have also learned a ton about how to lift here I have some very good friends that have helped me a bunch with my form and the positive affects from good form really show in my numbers.
 All in all I for one feel blessed to have this place and I am also very happy I  had some extra bands laying around.


----------



## R1rider (Aug 4, 2013)

I remember when i was 15 back in 1999 and i picked up a Flex magazine at the store... I saw all these great products and methods of training, being new to lifting weight and bodybuilding i spent my entire paycheck at GNC of all places to get all the pre workout, protein, gainers etc. I thought i could have that bosy with all that shit in the magazines. I thought all the pros were natty and used only the products from Flex magazine lol......

Now after years of trial and error and seeing what works best for me i am on the right path. Boards like SI and Ology helped a lot with all the confusion. 

If you are new to the game i would highly recommend joining the boards, sit back, learn and take in the knowledge and see what works for you. You will end up saving yourself a lot of $ and probably not fuck yourself up


----------



## PFM (Aug 4, 2013)

The marketing of BB Sups is simply another form of media brainwashing with slogans and hype. Eat whole foods, push and pull weights and be consistent.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> The marketing of BB Sups is simply another form of media brainwashing with slogans and hype. Eat whole foods, push and pull weights and be consistent.



^^ THIS ^^. Consistency is key. Discipline in the gym and in the kitchen, over time, translates into big results.


----------



## amore169 (Aug 5, 2013)

I stopped subscribing to magazines a while ago, half of them or more are just ads for supplements! Not worth it! I been training for a while already so what I do I change to routines often but with high intensity all the time.


----------

